
Boosting Sales with Machine Learning - pknerd
https://medium.com/xeneta/boosting-sales-with-machine-learning-fbcf2e618be3#.i07ffn8qw
======
brudgers
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11861512](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11861512)

